# Hydraulic Dovetail Gooseneck Trailer



## Tightwad

I need to replace an equipment trailer sometime in the next couple of years, and would like to get one this go round with a hydraulic dovetail. Considering a 32' dual tandem with 12k axles, low profile frame, torque tube and likely going to spring for electric over hydraulic brakes this time. Giving some thought to hydraulic jacks and the Hutch style suspension, anyone here have any thoughts/advise on any of this? The two manufacturers that keep catching my eye are Load Trail and PJ, though it seems the latter is built a little stouter.

Any advise or recommendations would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## r82230

Are 15K axles available? Not that you would ever 'overload' a trailer for any purpose. 

Elec over hy brakes, you will love them. Didn't get electric jacks, on my Big Tx and wish I had more than once, but these can be added later, just need to seed wife on another trip/cruise. <_<

Also get the heaviest tire upgrade they offer, would be my other input.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg

There's a manufacturer, can't remember the name.....Brute maybe? Idk, but they seem like they build a goodun' ....I think you're gonna have to go with about 34' or 35' because the hydro dovetail is usually 10' and the flat deck is usually 25' (unless you go to the Big Tex I think they offer a 40' version).
The big Tex uses a sliding mechanism that seems like it's very simple but I haven't heard any comments from the field.....
I would echo the above comments......12k at least, 15k if you can and definately upgrade to 17.5 and install some 14ply tires. 
The upgrade for hydraulic jacks is around $1800 I think I would pay for it......I'm tired of jacking up trailers.


----------



## Tightwad

I've never owned anything with 17.5 tires on it, not sure what to think on that. I can swap 16's on the changer at the house, not sure if it'll do 17.5's because I've heard the wheel is designed differently.

One dealer told me the 12k axle upgrade isn't terribly expensive, but the 15k axles are quite a bit more pricey.

I'm indifferent on the hydraulic jacks, though it would be pretty convenient.

Most of the time it'll carry a max of 16k, but a few times a year it may haul a 20k dozer or 22 rolls of hay if it's too wet to get the semi in the field.


----------



## JD3430

Tightwad said:


> I need to replace an equipment trailer sometime in the next couple of years, and would like to get one this go round with a hydraulic dovetail. Considering a 32' dual tandem with 12k axles, low profile frame, torque tube and likely going to spring for electric over hydraulic brakes this time. Giving some thought to hydraulic jacks and the Hutch style suspension, anyone here have any thoughts/advise on any of this? The two manufacturers that keep catching my eye are Load Trail and PJ, though it seems the latter is built a little stouter.
> 
> Any advise or recommendations would be appreciated, thanks.


That is a trailer I would love to have. When I spec'd out a trailer like that, it was very heavy, close to 8,500-9,000lbs empty. The hydraulic dovetail and heavier axles and torque tube increased weight a lot over a basic trailer. Be careful what the salesman tell you. They like to underestimate the empty weight to help sell the trailer. Always ask manufacturer.
My truck, tools & fuel cell weighs 9,400lbs . My 30' big Tex GN weighs 7,500lbs. Call it 17,000lbs for both. That left me 19,000lbs of payload on my max GCWR of 36,000lbs. 
22 of my bales weigh about 19,000. I had to stay within 36,000, because the cops are unreal around here. I had the choice of buy a more basic trailer and haul 22 bales or a heavier trailer and 18-20 bales.

Of course I don't know your truck or situation. You may have a heavier tag or a heavier truck. I was surprised at how much these trailers weigh. 
My goal is to get into a heavier truck to pull a 35' GN and 26 bales instead of 22. Probably will take a 40,000lb tag or more to be legal.


----------



## swmnhay

Tightwad said:


> I've never owned anything with 17.5 tires on it, not sure what to think on that. I can swap 16's on the changer at the house, not sure if it'll do 17.5's because I've heard the wheel is designed differently.
> 
> One dealer told me the 12k axle upgrade isn't terribly expensive, but the 15k axles are quite a bit more pricey.
> 
> I'm indifferent on the hydraulic jacks, though it would be pretty convenient.
> 
> Most of the time it'll carry a max of 16k, but a few times a year it may haul a 20k dozer or 22 rolls of hay if it's too wet to get the semi in the field.


I have a trailer with the 17.5 and 12K axles.No flat tires!But it does ride rougher empty.The brakes are quite a bit heavier and cost a lot more to replace with brake drums-pads.Next trailer will have disc brakes!Any tire changer should be able to change 17.5s but they are quite a bit stiffer and take more persuasion to get on.Rims are much heavier built on 17.5 also.


----------



## StxPecans

Not sure if all hydralic dovetail trailers come with hydralic jacks but I have seen a few and it was nice. Also keep in mind that there is a weight limit you can out on the dovetail portion. Without a hydralic dovetail a lowprofile trailer drags ass alot but maybe that isnt an issue with hydralic?


----------



## farmersamm

I like the Hutch style suspensions with the adjustable torque arms. Beats the standard slipper style setup by far. You can adjust alignment with a Hutch.....try that with a slipper setup, no go.


----------



## slowzuki

Had to look up what you meant, that’s cool. There’s a bunch of triaxle goosenecks with airbags running around here, I haven’t looked under to see who’s suspension they are running.


----------



## farmersamm

slowzuki said:


> Had to look up what you meant, that's cool. There's a bunch of triaxle goosenecks with airbags running around here, I haven't looked under to see who's suspension they are running.


It's confusing, what with the different types available.

This is the standard slipper spring suspension. It's found on most gooseneck trailers. Notice how the spring eye holds the spring in place. It's fixed position. No adjustment. Also, this type of suspension has to be welded properly in the correct alignment. Once it's in place, it's there forever.

https://www.etrailer.com/faq-Slipper-Spring-Trailer-Suspension-Review.aspx

The Hutch style suspension is a slightly different concept. The springs are full floating on their pads. The torque arms (least that's what I always have called them) are what holds the entire thing together. It allows for adjustment when there's wear on the suspension. And you get full spring compression on all pads because no springs are restrained by eyes.

https://www.hutchensindustries.com/9600-Series/

I don't believe I'd want any kind of air bag system on a trailer that sits parked for long periods. The rubber will rot just like a tire does. Spring suspensions last till they're worn out. I dunno about the torsion suspensions, but I'm not sure I like any kind of rubber band kinda thing.....I'm assuming they lose load capacity over time....but I might be completely wrong.


----------



## JD3430

My trailer has the basic suspension: 48" spread axle with 8 chinese radial tires. I've hauled probably 1,000 loads on it with very little drama. Im not a big "chinese made" guy, but the tires are wearing excellent.

I actually cannot believe it has been this trouble free. Went with the spring assist Mega Ramps.

Wish I had elec/hyd power jacks. I called Big Tex. They dont make a retrofit kit


----------



## slowzuki

I saw pics of a guy that converted his landing gears to hydraulic, lifted the screw and nut guts out, dropped cylinder in, torched holes in leg for the cylinder pin. Didn't see how the top was pinned. Used cylinder with the slim line back to the base as a hose wouldn't fit inside the tube.

The nut and screw is in bad shape on one of mine and the parts aren't available. Since I've got a spare position on my valve bank maybe I should try it out when the nut fails.


----------



## somedevildawg

Something that I've thought of doing but just haven't done yet......I have a 40' flatbed gooseneck and as anyone that has one knows, they are front end heavy. It makes jacking a real PITA.....mine has a two speed jack system and while it's very easy to turn in the higher gear, it takes 179 revolutions to get it off of my truck . If you want to brave it, you can do it in the lower gear but it's a beast......about 65 revolutions. So, I've thought of removing the handle and welding a 1" nut on it and using my 1/2" impact that I always have in the tool box, could modify the handle to operate with the nut as well in emergencies........may give it a try. Cheap enuf.....


----------



## slowzuki

Bolt an old bicycle on the side of it! 18 speeds to pick from.



somedevildawg said:


> Something that I've thought of doing but just haven't done yet......I have a 40' flatbed gooseneck and as anyone that has one knows, they are front end heavy. It makes jacking a real PITA.....mine has a two speed jack system and while it's very easy to turn in the higher gear, it takes 179 revolutions to get it off of my truck . If you want to brave it, you can do it in the lower gear but it's a beast......about 65 revolutions. So, I've thought of removing the handle and welding a 1" nut on it and using my 1/2" impact that I always have in the tool box, could modify the handle to operate with the nut as well in emergencies........may give it a try. Cheap enuf.....


----------



## slowzuki

plus when you stop at the coffee shop you can say, “ jeez I wondered where that cyclist I passed disappeared too”


----------



## StxPecans

I thought about mounting a dc electric motor on my trailer that turns the rod for the jacks with a chain. Have been wanting a winch on mine for a while and would have to add a battery anyways. Jacking it up with any load is a task.


----------



## Palmettokat

Watched an over the road trucker winding up his straps the other day, he had a nice looking rig he that had a two prong "fork" on it that slipped over the strap and used battery operated common drill to wide the straps up. WOW did it work good. So why could you not do such for the jack, might need some gearing.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Only one option for a hydraulic dovetail trailer and that's a Diomond C.

17.5k tires are without a doubt not an option they are mandatory on anything I buy.

https://www.diamondc.com/trailers/gooseneck/fmax210/


----------



## Tightwad

Lewis - Why do you prefer the Diamond C trailers?

I looked through their website briefly and the 12' long dovetail concerns me with dragging issues, plus I couldn't find where they offered 12k or 15k axles on their hydraulic dove trailers.


----------



## JD3430

I am sometimes overloaded on my front axle (10,000lb rating) of my tandem axle trailer. Would like to transfer more weight onto the rear axle of my F-550 (13,500lb rating). Front axle of truck (7,000lbs) not carrying much, either.

If I could do it over again, I'd put a platform on the gooseneck (built as lightly as possible) and put 2 bales on it to get the truck carrying more weight and also get 12k axles instead of 10k axles.

But the issue with that is the trailer weighs more and steals from your payload.

Ideally, I'd like a trailer that weighs 7,000lbs, is 30-35' long, has 12k axles and a gooseneck platform. It would give me the ability to carry 24-28) 850lb bales and stay close to my 36,000lb tag.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Tightwad said:


> Lewis - Why do you prefer the Diamond C trailers?
> 
> I looked through their website briefly and the 12' long dovetail concerns me with dragging issues, plus I couldn't find where they offered 12k or 15k axles on their hydraulic dove trailers.


They offer them with 12 or 16k axles. The engineered beam cannot be beat. Their dovetail is the only one that I've seen not limited to weight on the tail.


----------



## skyrydr2

I have a PJ goosy and it is HEAVY! But very well built. Anything out here longer than 24' you will never get in or out of fields. 
I can't tow any gooseneck with my 1/2 ton truck but boys it will tow the heck out stuff from the bumper! But manuverablity is definitely an issue. 
I would love a heavier truck and trailer but it's just not viable- yet. It might be if I get a round baler though.. for now doing just small squares the half ton rides really REALLY nice and gets 21+ mpg when not working it hard.
The 1 ton hauls the PJ gooseneck and does it with ease, but I would be leary tugging a 35' unit loaded behind it.. 
As for suspension the Hutch system is by far the best! Doesn't make all kinds of noise creaking and moaning in the fields and lasts ! No worn out bolts needing changes every 3 years..


----------



## slowzuki

JD - can just put two sticks of of 2x2 steel on the goose for a couple of bales. Could even put them on brackets.

I've been known drop a bale in the triangle and stick two bales behind it against the 2nd row of the load.


----------



## JD3430

Very good idea. Not too much weight. I was thinking 2" angle iron with triangle pointing up 
But I'm not seeing the "bracket"
Wouldn't welding to GN be a no-no?


----------



## slowzuki

Depends on the goose but most are mild steel and pretty safe to weld. Mine had a platform up there that got cut off. If really concerned make a bracket that bolts through the centre of the web on the channel or I beam and stay away from the flanges.


----------

